# Disney Vacation Club (Club de Vacaciones de Disney)



## TheTimeshareStore

Si su familia viaja a Walt Disney World en Florida o Disneyland en California al menos una vez cada tres años, Disney Vacation Club podría ser una excelente opción para usted.



Disney Vacation Club es la respuesta de Disney a un “multipropiedad”. Muchas familias visitando desde países de habla hispana se hospedan en casas alquiladas fuera del area de Disney, pero muchas personas optan por hospedarse en el area de Disney, año tras año.



Si compra Disney Vacation Club, podría ahorrar miles de dólares en hospedaje. Usted compra "puntos" y los usa para quedarse en cualquiera de los resorts de lujo de Disney. Algunas opciones son: el refugio Disney's Animal Kingdom, que ofrece increíbles vistas de los animales salvajes de África y el Grand Floridian de Disney, el hotel insignia de Disney con vistas al parque Magic Kingdom. Incluso puedes usar los puntos en Aulani localizado en Oahu, Hawaii.



La familia promedio compra 150 puntos y esto usualmente cubre 1 semana en una habitación de hotel de tamaño estándar. Todo esto depende de qué resort elija y si desea una vista específica, pero puede comprar más puntos o menos. También puede "acumular" y "pedir prestado" puntos. Por lo tanto, si desea viajar a Disney en 2021, puede usar sus puntos para 2020, 2021 y 2022 al mismo tiempo y quedarse más tiempo o quedarse en una habitación más grande. Las habitaciones pueden alojar desde 4 personas hasta 12 personas para las habitaciones más grandes.



Si desea obtener más información sobre Disney Vacation Club, envíenos un correo electrónico a sales@dvcstore.com o comente a continuación y podemos responder sus preguntas.


----------



## Federicoargar

Hola! Estoy muy interesado en comprar mi primer contrato vía Reventa a finales de este año. También había pensado en 160-200 puntos para empezar, ya que solo seremos mi marido y yo viajando. Me pregunta a qué tan complicado puede ser la comprar desde el extranjero, ya que tengo entendido que se trata de un contrato tipo inmobiliario. El procedimiento es el mismo que si se compra directamente desde Disney? 
Gracias y saludos desde Colombia !


----------



## yulilin3

Federicoargar said:


> Hola! Estoy muy interesado en comprar mi primer contrato vía Reventa a finales de este año. También había pensado en 160-200 puntos para empezar, ya que solo seremos mi marido y yo viajando. Me pregunta a qué tan complicado puede ser la comprar desde el extranjero, ya que tengo entendido que se trata de un contrato tipo inmobiliario. El procedimiento es el mismo que si se compra directamente desde Disney?
> Gracias y saludos desde Colombia !


no se mucho de DVC pero aqui esta el numero para llamar desde Colombia https://disneyvacationclub.disney.go.com/contact/
800 8009 8000
espero que te ayude


----------



## ___Jman___

Federicoargar said:


> Hola! Estoy muy interesado en comprar mi primer contrato vía Reventa a finales de este año. También había pensado en 160-200 puntos para empezar, ya que solo seremos mi marido y yo viajando. Me pregunta a qué tan complicado puede ser la comprar desde el extranjero, ya que tengo entendido que se trata de un contrato tipo inmobiliario. El procedimiento es el mismo que si se compra directamente desde Disney?
> Gracias y saludos desde Colombia !


Hola, tengo entendido que si se compra directamente de Disney uno tiene que estar presente en el Pais ya que prácticamente está comprando propiedad en Estados Unidos, me
Imagino que durante el proceso de reventa se aplica el mismo criterio, sin embargo el proceso de reventa toma un poco más de tiempo que si se compra directamente de Disney, ya que una vez Disney tiene su dinero inmediatamente tiene acceso a sus puntos para hacer reservaciones y de la otra manera hay que seguir el proceso de reventa que incluye que Disney autorice la venta del contrato o hagan buena la opción de compra ellos mismos, lo que haría que tuvieran que buscar otro contrato. Espero haber sido de ayuda y Suerte!!


----------



## PixieLily

Los nuevos resorts estan precioso


----------



## DianaMB333

yulilin3 said:


> no se mucho de DVC pero aqui esta el numero para llamar desde Colombia https://disneyvacationclub.disney.go.com/contact/
> 800 8009 8000
> espero que te ayude


Hola.. el proceso es el mismo.. los tiempos son diferentes.. directo con Disney toma horas (la llamada o el tour, pagar el deposito) y tienes acceso a los puntos casi de inmediato (2-3 días)... en resale toma 45-60 días... el precio puede justificar el periodo de espera.. yo he hecho ambos..


----------

